
How to disable right click on images using jQuery - akhilrex
http://geek.akhil.me/tutorial/2012/how-to-disable-right-click-on-images-using-jquery/
======
pbhjpbhj
Interesting - the context menu event fires but the menu still displays for me
in current FF on Kubuntu.

You can just save the page or use 'view page info' to get the image anyway - a
non-programmer who was a heavy browser user would probably realise that IMO
even if they didn't know how to turn off js.

